# Probios for babies?



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you give babies Probios to help kick start the rumen?  If so, at what age?  And just once to start or do you give it over the course of a couple days?


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been told by my own personal goat "gurus" not to give ProBios to a healthy animal.  I know everyone does things differently, but that's what I'm going with since these dairy goat herds are AMAZING.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

phoenixmama said:
			
		

> I've been told by my own personal goat "gurus" not to give ProBios to a healthy animal.  I know everyone does things differently, but that's what I'm going with since these dairy goat herds are AMAZING.


I completely agree.  I only give probiotics to an animal that has been ill or given a medication that distrupts the rumen activity.  

And I also agree wholeheartedly that goats are amazing animals...and thier metobolic make up is incrediable!!  They create so many nutrients themselves.  Ruminants are amazing.  

Proper feeding and good health of the kids will grow than rumen just fine..with nothing added!   IMO


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Do you give babies Probios to help kick start the rumen?  If so, at what age?  And just once to start or do you give it over the course of a couple days?


Maybe someone can nail down the exact age for you, but since the esophageal groove directs milk directly to the omasum the rumen really can't start to function until a certain age.  The earlier the rumen starts to develop the better, but until they really get going on solid foods I don't think it would be all that useful.  Anyone know the age ranges when the rumen starts developing?  I would think if you wanted to try that would be the time to do it.


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 7, 2011)

Re: when the rumen starts developing...

My 4 week old Nubian buckling is already chewing cud...I'm assuming that means his rumen has already gotten started?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

phoenixmama said:
			
		

> Re: when the rumen starts developing...
> 
> My 4 week old Nubian buckling is already chewing cud...I'm assuming that means his rumen has already gotten started?


I would think so... Our 3 week old kids are already eating a good bit of hay right now as well.


----------

